# ***OFFICIAL*** Jon Fitch vs. Demian Maia Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Welterweight bout: 170 pounds*


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Really looking forward to this fight, they say if you play with fire you get burned and that saying could come into play with Fitch's amazing submission defense vs. the very good submission offense of Maia.

What might be the key is the cardio, Maia's never gone deep at 170 and we all know Fitch won't tire so Fitch should probably try and get Maia down and try and tire him out or force him up against the cage and work from there and dish out another third round beating like he did against BJ and Erick.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have Fitch winning. Not that excited for this for the fact that it will probably turn into a crappy kickboxing fight. Wonder if Maia could pull out a win via striking? Probably not.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Weirdly i am more excited for this then the Main. 


Please don't become a kickboxing match.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't expect this to be an exciting fight, but I am curious to see what happens. I have Fitch winning by doing just enough to control the action and impose his will as a grappler without being submitted. If this was at middleweight I think Maia would win though.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

So excited for this fight. Fitch has CRAAAZY submission defense but we are talking about Maia here. I can't wait!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I am picking Fitch, I know big surprise.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I have never been a John Fitch fan, but after his fight at UFC 153 where he fought his ass off and left his soul in the octagon against Erick Silva, I finally warmed up to him. I hope he does the same in this fight and simply goes for it from bell to bell.

Maia has a chance to sub him but I see this fight going in Fitch's favor.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I just hope the Maia that knows he can grapple shows up, and not the maia that thinks he can kickbox.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

As grappling goes, Maia is waaaaay more technical and versatile and he will be the one pressing for the take down. If the fight is to be standing, that will be Fitch's choice, if Maia can't take him down, what I doubt he can't 'cause he grabs you like an octopus.
Interesting fight for Fitch as his best asset may not be a good move against Maia. 
Wrestling vs BJJ classic. I will join the choir for the grappling war over the sh!tty kickboxing match.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think this fight is going to be like a Weidman fight. If Fitch is crazy enough to take em down for more than a minute good luck to em. Prolly Fitch by UD although the fight could be a lot closer than the outcome because I think Maia might put em in a few tricky situations that Fitch may be able to power out of barely. The only time he got submitted was like his first fight against Pyle. 

Expect a protracted battle.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I think Fitch is gonna smash up Maia, hurt him, then finish him on the ground.

Just got a feeling.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Killz said:


> I think Fitch is gonna smash up Maia, hurt him, then finish him on the ground.
> 
> Just got a feeling.


I'll give you two to one. 1 million if he submits or tkos Maia on the ground only. If he somehow KOes em on the feet its void of course. It really would be something if he outgrapples and outworks em on the ground. If I win only 500k.

Fitch has to finish on the ground. :wink03:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> I'll give you two to one. 1 million if he submits or tkos Maia on the ground only. If he somehow KOes em on the feet its void of course. It really would be something if he outgrapples and outworks em on the ground. If I win only 500k.
> 
> Fitch has to finish on the ground. :wink03:


Deal hahaha


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Killz said:


> Deal hahaha


I wonder if Fitch is really crazy enough to take em down. That would be very surprising if he did. Guerilla jiu jitsu vs ADCC champ...haha...let the games begin! I think that would be the biggest upset if he pulled off a sub on em. I see a GSP vs Shields type of fight. Who knows...

Interesting note. Maia HANDLED Chael yet he's so much farther down the pecking order these days. I think Maia will contend for the belt if he wins. He needs to focus on his strength as shown against Story. I actually bet on Story...oops!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I voted for Maia...

But if this fight is a really shit kickboxing match fitch wins, if its the ground fight everyone wants to see Maia takes it. So my vote for Maia....is a vote for hope.



Killz said:


> I think Fitch is gonna smash up Maia, hurt him, then finish him on the ground.
> 
> Just got a feeling.


You gotta start suppressing these feelings you have.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Tell me about it... they are always massively wrong!


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

I expect this fight to be as good as Fitch x Silva. 
I'm a bit divided here so whoever wins I'm good.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Erik Silva got fitch's back twice in their fight, and got close with a RNC. Fitch undoubtedly has great sub defense but if he lets Maia get in the same positions as Silva did he will get subbed.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

If Munoz can completely neutralise Maia's grappling, then so can Fitch. I expect Fitch to win a fairly competitive, but ultimately dominant decision.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> If Munoz can completely neutralise Maia's grappling, then so can Fitch. I expect Fitch to win a fairly competitive, but ultimately dominant decision.


I could be wrong but I had the impression that Munoz had the advantage because of raw strength rather than technique.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> Erik Silva got fitch's back twice in their fight, and got close with a RNC. Fitch undoubtedly has great sub defense but if he lets Maia get in the same positions as Silva did he will get subbed.


I agree with this. And I concede that Fitch is very good with sub defense, positioning, staying calm. But doesn't mean you take on one of the best BJJ guys in MMA in his ow world. 

I'm interested to see how it plays out if Fitch does try the ground.

But I'm not that excited for this because more than likely it turns into a bad striking contest. Maybe Maia can get Fitch to the mat.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

GrappleRetarded said:


> If Munoz can completely neutralise Maia's grappling, then so can Fitch. I expect Fitch to win a fairly competitive, but ultimately dominant decision.


You have to factor into that fight that Maia wasn't training his ground game/grappling at the time. He was training almost exclusively striking. This Maia has gone back to what brought him to the game and shows a marked in improvement. Fitch's sub defense IMO is overrated-he was in bad positions with Eric, Diego almost got him with a guillotine in there fight.

Edit: I really need to see Penn/Fitch see if John was in any bad spots in that fight.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Very interesting match up here. I'm curious to see where this fight will take place. I expect to see a little bit of everything. I think Fitch will edge him out in each of the rounds for a UD win.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

IcemanCometh said:


> You have to factor into that fight that Maia wasn't training his ground game/grappling at the time. He was training almost exclusively striking. This Maia has gone back to what brought him to the game and shows a marked in improvement. Fitch's sub defense IMO is overrated-he was in bad positions with Eric, Diego almost got him with a guillotine in there fight.
> 
> Edit: *I really need to see Penn/Fitch see if John was in any bad spots in that fight.*


He escaped arguably the most compromised position one could possibly be in. BJ had his back and had his arm trapped with his leg... Jon escaped.

The more I think about the more confident I am that Jon will win. He'll get top position and maul Maia for 15 minutes.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

IcemanCometh said:


> You have to factor into that fight that Maia wasn't training his ground game/grappling at the time. He was training almost exclusively striking. This Maia has gone back to what brought him to the game and shows a marked in improvement. Fitch's sub defense IMO is overrated-he was in bad positions with Eric, Diego almost got him with a guillotine in there fight.
> 
> Edit: I really need to see Penn/Fitch see if John was in any bad spots in that fight.


BJ took him down and got his back, not an easy position to escape from but it should be interesting to see how a guy like Maia whose a lot bigger than BJ does if he can get it.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Say what you will about either of these guys, the fact is, this is a very interesting fight. We have arguably the best submission artist in the UFC Vs. the best submission defender in the UFC.

Personally, I think Maia is going to show the world what the rest of us already know... he IS on a entirely different level when it comes to BJJ.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm with the guys who reference the Erick Silva fight. Silva had multiple CLOSE submission attempts, Fitch likely gets submitted if this hit's the ground consistently.

I think the fight will go to mat at some point, Fitch is hugely confident in his top game and Maia will welcome the takedown, whoever gets it. Neither men too dangerous on the feet, or entertaining for that matter.

Not a fight to bet on, I like Maia in this due to him being tenacious and always looking to finish.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

IMO Fitch getting so close to get submitted and still escaping just confirms how good his sub defense is. 
It's harder to escape a tough position than never get there in the first place.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Old school fan said:


> IMO Fitch getting so close to get submitted and still escaping just confirms how good his sub defense is.
> It's harder to escape a tough position than never get there in the first place.


Erick was exhausted and losing confidence, so for me, the fact he obtained those positions says more than Jon escaping.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am really pulling for Maia here.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hoping for a Maia win here as I'd like to see what a good title run of his would look like at WW, where as I've already seen Fitch try it/continue to try it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Just to remember Rick Story had never been subbed before fighting Maia. Maia was frustrated when he got KOed by Marquardt and trained mainly strikes for a good while, outstriking Dan Miller to a UD and handling well strong guys in Munoz, who won a SD, and Weidman, being Maia a stretched WW. Maia can exchange standing alright, but now he is back to his Jiu Jitsu, he is proud of this and he know tricks no one knows. The way he ragdolled Story was incredible, always advancing to the final neck crank, also a versatile final move.
As Joe Rogan says, a black belt who finishes black belts. 
Fitch will have to keep standing, IMO, and even there, I don't see advantage to him (or Maia TBH).


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

SM33 said:


> Erick was exhausted and losing confidence, so for me, the fact he obtained those positions says more than Jon escaping.


Erick just got tired after his sub attempt failed.


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

War Maia!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

This fight is pretty tough to call. My head says Fitch grinds it out. Fitch has spent his damn near entire career in top position. I'm not sure it's possible for him to get subbed from that position unless he gets rocked.

My heart wants Maia to win. He's done good at WW and it would be great to see pure jitz bring it's way back to dominating the octagon.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> This fight is pretty tough to call. My head says Fitch grinds it out. Fitch has spent his damn near entire career in top position. I'm not sure it's possible for him to get subbed from that position unless he gets rocked.
> 
> My heart wants Maia to win. He's done good at WW and it would be great to see pure jitz bring it's way back to dominating the octagon.


Go with your heart. No one foot in and one out. Just do it! Bet it all on Maia!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Maia rag dolled a solid strong wrestler in Story. His take down ability is underrated. Fitch may be a better wrestler than Story, but Fitch has never had outstanding take down defense. People like to assume that because a guy is a great wrestler, it automatically makes his take down defense top notch, but to me, it seems like when someone has consistently worked for a take down against Fitch, they eventually get it. His take down defense isn't bad, but it's by no means great in my opinion. I think it's just that he's the one who's usually attempting the take down. Most people don't exactly want to turn it into a grappling match against him.

Maia is a big guy at 170, and like I said, even though BJJ is his bread and butter, his take downs are good. Rag dolled a strong wrestler in Story like I said, took down a strong judoka in Dong Hyun Kim from the clinch no less. At 185, he took down Chael Sonnen even. A guy who is a way more accomplished and bigger wrestler than Fitch.

Fitch may stuff the take down, but I'm not going to assume if Fitch wants to keep the fight standing, he can for 15 minutes just because he's the wrestler in this fight. I think Maia can take him down if he works for it, whether I'm right or not will be decided very soon.

This fight is such a good fight either way. Standing, it can go either way. I'm not sure who has the advantage standing, but I'm hoping it goes to the ground. I want to see Fitch in Maia's guard. This is the best BJJ guy Fitch has faced in my opinion. If Penn and Silva can get in positions to nearly submit Fitch (whether they were close or not), I think that Maia can as well. He has better BJJ than Penn and he's a bigger guy. Fitch won't have the size advantage in this fight like he did against Penn.

I may be slightly biased since I'm a big fan of Maia, but I don't see Fitch taking him down and just controlling him for three rounds, and I think he will have trouble just sprawl and brawling his way to victory. His striking isn't great, and his take down defense isn't outstanding either. I just hope Maia's conditioning looks good because he hasn't been gone one round in the UFC welterweight division.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Go with your heart. No one foot in and one out. Just do it! Bet it all on Maia!


Not good betting advice.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Not good betting advice.


Nice sig.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

War Maia! This fight is either going to be awesome, or horrible.

Sent from my HTC-X710a using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

A guy (my brother :confused05: ) on my facebook said that this fight is going to be boring and that it would be, and I quote, " a shit BJJ fight".

Can't believe I am related to him. Had to give him a slap for his idiocy... If this fight hits the floor it's gonna be awesome!!


It's got more chance of turning into a really shit kickboxing match


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Killz said:


> A guy (my brother :confused05: ) on my facebook said that this fight is going to be boring and that it would be, and I quote, " a shit BJJ fight".
> 
> Can't believe I am related to him. Had to give him a slap for his idiocy... If this fight hits the floor it's gonna be awesome!!
> 
> ...


Just finished watching the countdown. I think Fitch really is crazy enough to take down Maia and try to GNP or even submit em. If he somehow prevails and finishes on the ground I'll be $1 million poorer and pretty surprised. There are few fighters you don't want to toy around in the grappling department; Werdum, Mir, Aoki, and Maia. 

I think Fitch taking it to the ground will be playing with fire and Maia will get the sub. 

I have to say all four main event fights are gonna be entertaining. Did anybody else realize it's four Brazillians on the main card.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I think Fitch is the more well-rounded fighter and wins a UD here. I foresee a lot of Fitching, which of course means to press your opponent against the cage and wear him the **** out. Maia's conditioning isn't what Fitch's is, so if Maia can't sub him early I see no huge issues for Fitch if he fights smart.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Killz said:


> A guy (my brother :confused05: ) on my facebook said that this fight is going to be boring and that it would be, and I quote, " a shit BJJ fight".
> 
> Can't believe I am related to him. Had to give him a slap for his idiocy... If this fight hits the floor it's gonna be awesome!!
> 
> ...


If your brother moans about getting abuse from someone on your friends list called Jay...it wasn't me :confused05:

MAKE him watch this fight. Fitch was (can't believe I'm saying this) exciting in his last fight, and with Maia at 170...I expect this fight to be awesome.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Me too... He'll be watching as he watches every card but lets just say his opinions on some fighters are a bit off.

Im probably more excited for this fight than any other on the card... Except the reem maybe.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I was kind of like that before i started training in grappling , now i have an idea of what people are trying to do and the skill it takes i enjoy it now. I still hate lay and pray bullshit though, like everywhere in the fight game....and attacking style is more entertaining.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Killz said:


> Me too... He'll be watching as he watches every card but lets just say his opinions on some fighters are a bit off.
> 
> Im probably more excited for this fight than any other on the card... Except the reem maybe.


I have a buddy that is one of those know it alls that drives me nuts when he comes to watch. He tries to critique everything and he knows absolutely nothing about fighting in any way shape or form.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

I think if they stand for more than 10 secs the ref should call time and sit them back down. 

Maia via Armbar rd 3


----------



## OrionTC (Sep 6, 2011)

Ddog0587 said:


> I think if they stand for more than 10 secs the ref should call time and sit them back down.
> 
> Maia via Armbar rd 3


will be interesting to see how the refs perform in brazil this time round, standing up too early etc or maybe the opposite to favour maia. its probably just bad ref decisions but the card before last with the russian first round KO and the 10 or so clean hits before it was stopped vs bispings 3 seconds to recover before it was over. both were in brazil.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

OrionTC said:


> will be interesting to see how the refs perform in brazil this time round, standing up too early etc or maybe the opposite to favour maia. its probably just bad ref decisions but the card before last with the russian first round KO and the 10 or so clean hits before it was stopped vs bispings 3 seconds to recover before it was over. both were in brazil.


This card isn't in Brazil though... it's in Las Vegas.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Killz said:


> This card isn't in Brazil though... it's in Las Vegas.


Jussssssttt bllleeeeeeeedd!!!!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Nice sig.


Burn! :laugh:

Is Fitch still on that vegan (or whatever) diet he started pre-BJ fight? 

I suspect that if Fitch consistently gets TD's into top control, he is good enough and strong enough to wear Maia out.

On the feet, Fitch might be a bit better, but they're close enough for it to be a wash.

Wondering what gameplan Fitch goes with...

.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

H33LHooK said:


> Burn! :laugh:
> 
> Is Fitch still on that vegan (or whatever) diet he started pre-BJ fight?
> 
> ...


Weekday Vegan and yes he's still on it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Maia has learnt a few tricks on striking department, enough to make him eventually fight whole fights standing and tagging. Fitch, in the other hand has an unique M.O.: TD and wear u out on top. I have no reason to believe Fitch stand up is better than Maia's.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

SM33 said:


> I'm with the guys who reference the Erick Silva fight. Silva had multiple CLOSE submission attempts, Fitch likely gets submitted if this hit's the ground consistently.


Close, but never really locked and I don't have a clue why he didn't. Fitch could escape the RNC, because Silva had his hand ON Fitch's head instead of completing it and putting it BEHIND the head.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Killz said:


>



A challenger appears.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

**** everything about this fight. My two favorite fighters. I'm gonna have to go with Jon winning because of his recent showings. He ate Silva alive. And Jon has proven himself all bun unsubmittable. Dude's been in so many deep, deep chokes and just powered through them. I don't know if that's good enough to get out of anything from Maia though, but it may give him enough time to work out of something. Seriously though, I hate this fight


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> **** everything about this fight. My two favorite fighters. I'm gonna have to go with Jon winning because of his recent showings. *He ate Silva alive.* And Jon has proven himself all bun unsubmittable. Dude's been in so many deep, deep chokes and just powered through them. I don't know if that's good enough to get out of anything from Maia though, but it may give him enough time to work out of something. Seriously though, I hate this fight


That was a fantastic back and forth fight, but I don't think Fitch ate em alive. He put it on towards the end cuz Silva was gassed, but Silva came pretty close to finishing.

I don't care if Fitch wins as long as it's not a TKO or submission on the ground...lolz! 

Killz...you know what would be ironic. If he's about to TKO Maia on the ground, but Maia makes it back up as the bell rings...lmfao! btw: I need to recoup some of my investments back before I ship $1 million if Maia loses on the ground. 

Let the games begin Johnny Cash aka Opie aka Corrado!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am really hoping Maia wins here. I will be massively disappointed if he doesn't at the very least make it a good fight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

It's time...


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm hoping Maia can get the win here. I think it's a very winnable fight for him. I could see it going either way though.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

War Fitch!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Is Demian Maia gonna have to choke a Fitch?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Fitch will Fitch!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

FOTN right here.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

cmon maia


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Go Linkin Park!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Rooting for Fitch, but I won't be upset if Maia pulls off an amazing submission victory.

Hope it turns out to be an amazing ground battle.

Need the next 4 fights to finish in 1 hour and 45mins or else I'm forced to be late for work!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Broke Fitch vs. (Once again) submission specialist Maia... let's do it!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

OHKO said:


> Rooting for Fitch, but I won't be upset if Maia pulls off an amazing submission victory.
> 
> Hope it turns out to be an amazing ground battle.
> 
> Need the next 4 fights to finish in 1 hour and 45mins or else I'm forced to be late for work!


Forget about work. UFC is far more important!

This is so great! How does it feel Fitch to get "Fitched!"


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow Maia coming out strong!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I picked Fitch but damn am I nervous for him because Mia has looked so impressive since going down to 170! Let's get this on!!!!!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Maia is burning a lot of energy on this, against Fitch's cardio...


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow. Didn't expect that


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Credit to Winslow, for the first time ever she didn't do something stupid like separate them.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

lol... how does it feel fitch?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

**** this crowd


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

The boring nature of this fight is exciting, in the fact that Fitch is getting blue balled.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I told you Maia could take Fitch down. Fitch has never had outstanding take down defense, and Maia has underrated take down abilities. This is a very winnable fight for Maia, just like I thought.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

No one has manhandled Fitch like this since GSP.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Maia is controlling Fitch, but I have to imagine Maia is getting frustrated with the fact he can't submit Fitch.


----------



## jdawg (Sep 24, 2006)

maia is going to get the decision


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

box said:


> The boring nature of this fight is exciting, in the fact that Fitch is getting blue balled.


I'm enjoying this...haha! Anybody feel bad for Fitch.  Fitch does this everytime to every fighter. Finally someone who returned the favour.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

It's nice to hear that cheering is drowning out the boos. Not every fan in attendance is an idiot. 

I'm really enjoying this fight. Good ground work.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Maia can beat GSP if he has the gas tank, his TDs are amazing at WW.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Maia is literally Fitching Jon Fitch.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Props to Fitch for having such great submission defense. Still, this was a bad match up for him, which is funny considering a lot of people thought he was a bad match up for Maia. I knew that wasn't the case. Maia is a big guy at 170 with phenomenal BJJ. I couldn't see Fitch shrugging him off for three rounds. He couldn't even stuff a 155er in Penn's take downs.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow. Fitch's defensive wrestling is shit. No wonder BJ was able to take him down.

I mean his offensive is great. It's been his main tool for years. I don't think anyone before BJ really thought to try and take him down because his offense was so good.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Maia is impressive...taking Fitch's back so easily in all 3 rounds.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Credit to Fitch, I don't think anyone can survive this onslaught. I can't wait to see Maia vs GSP.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Man, respect to Maia, that was just wild.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Would be hilarious if Maia got the shot before Hendricks now.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

#lookout170

Man Maia surprised.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

I must say I am shocked.
I expected Fitch to be on top most of the night, defending Maia's attemp from his back while doing what GNP he can...
Unexpectedly dominating from Maia...


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Fitch that bitch.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Maia vs. the winner of Rory vs. Carlos, please.


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

Fitch just got FITCHED!!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Fitch got Fitched.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Wow. Fitch's defensive wrestling is shit. No wonder BJ was able to take him down.
> 
> I mean his offensive is great. It's been his main tool for years. I don't think anyone before BJ really thought to try and take him down because his offense was so good.


Not really. BJ took him by surprise and he neutralized him the rest of the fight.


He didn't get badly outwrestled by Diego. He shut down Mike Pierce who's a good wrestler.


He's never been a bad defensive wrestler.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Called it heh


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Damn that hurt to watch.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Killz...where are ya. 500k please. Linkin Park wins! Oh how satisfying that was. The Reem is next. This fight should be the co-main event!!!


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

Ever since Maia went back to his BJJ roots he's been unstoppable


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I would like to see Maia vs Condit...


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I really think he'd do the same to GSP.. Just depends how good his cardio is.


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

Outstanding from Maia, really impressed with him at 170.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Wow. Fitch's defensive wrestling is shit. No wonder BJ was able to take him down.
> 
> I mean his offensive is great. It's been his main tool for years. I don't think anyone before BJ really thought to try and take him down because his offense was so good.


Exactly. I don't mean to gloat, but I've been off lately so i need this, haha. I've been saying Fitch has great offensive wrestling, but his defensive abilities have always been sub par in my opinion. This was a great match up for Maia like i thought and I'll be happy to accept those credits. :thumb01:

YEAH!!!! I knew Fitch couldnt grind him or stuff his shots! really relieved to be right.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

GSP would keep it standing and outbox Maia. 

I think...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Fitch will be back.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Now Fitch knows the difference between children and adults, regarding Jiu Jitsu.
Maia is the man. Fitch had absolute zero offense in this fight. 
Props to him for his toughness and not getting subbed, but this is what I call ragdolling.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Man, Maia bullied the hell out of fitch. that was pretty surprising! Maia will be fighting for the belt by the end of 2013 or start of 2014 in my opinion.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

and he couldn't take Andy down once, how you like them apples?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> and he couldn't take Andy down once, how you like them apples?


because he was scared he would be KTFO like all of andys opponents, too intimidated to commit to anything


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

El Bresko said:


> Maia can beat GSP if he has the gas tank, his TDs are amazing at WW.


Two problems; GSP has much better speed and footwork than Fitch along with much better range control. Maia will have a very hard time trying to close the gap and get a hold of GSP, even Koscheck who has the fastest shot other than GSP had a hell of a time trying to get a hold of him. GSP is always in motion and he doesn't back himself up in a straight line the way Fitch did, and he's next to impossible to take down.

Now, IF Maia manages to close the gap and get GSP to the ground, I think he'll have an easier time trying to sub him than he did against Fitch. But getting there is going to be much, much harder.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

aerius said:


> Two problems; GSP has much better speed and footwork than Fitch along with much better range control. Maia will have a very hard time trying to close the gap and get a hold of GSP, even Koscheck who has the fastest shot other than GSP had a hell of a time trying to get a hold of him. GSP is always in motion and he doesn't back himself up in a straight line the way Fitch did, and he's next to impossible to take down.
> 
> Now, IF Maia manages to close the gap and get GSP to the ground, I think he'll have an easier time trying to sub him than he did against Fitch. But getting there is going to be much, much harder.


I don't think Kos used to ragdoll Fitch like that at AKA. 

Maia is a killer at WW. I agree that GSP is easier to submit than Fitch.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Respect to both of them. What a fight!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Maia showed Fitch who the superior grappler was for sure tonight. Fitch had nothing for him.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I figured Maia would win, but Fitch surprised me with his submission defense. Guy is pretty much un-submittable at this point.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

As a Fitch fan I'm quite disappointed. But at the same time I'm happy because Maia is a monster at 170 and i want him to fight for the belt


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Fitch got Fitched. Brilliant.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Maia showed Fitch who the superior grappler was for sure tonight. Fitch had nothing for him.


That's right.  A part of me wants to be a jerk and shout some obnoxious I told you so's to some people who thought Fitch would Fitch Maia, but considering how wrong I've been in the past regarding other predictions, I won't.

Still, Maia is on a whole different level on the ground. When he's coming in with a BJJ mind set, I don't see him getting blanketed or out grappled by anyone at 170. I didn't think he would before this fight either. This just completely confirms what I thought.

St. Pierre will look to keep it standing for all 5 rounds if they fight in my opinion.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Fitch gets more abuse on this forum after surving about 13 minutes on the ground with Maia.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I wasn't disrespecting him. I even gave him props for not getting submitted against a world class grappler like Maia. I just think Maia was underrated going into this fight by a lot of people. This must have opened eyes though. Fitch is among the elite at 170 in my opinion, and Maia decisively beat him.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hellboy said:


> Fitch gets more abuse on this forum after surving about 13 minutes on the ground with Maia.


Well he was definitely abused on the ground.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Maia doesn't need to be faster than GSP to take him down. He probably will just run toward him and get himself glued to a limb and advance from there. Basically we have seen what he'll do recently.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

GSP would mash Maia. Ya'll need to calm down.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Super impressive stuff from Maia. If Hendricks loses to Ellenberger (which I think is very possible), I think Maia should get the shot. Really blown away by his performance tonight.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Maia doesn't need to be faster than GSP to take him down. He probably will just run toward him and get himself glued to a limb and advance from there. Basically we have seen what he'll do recently.


It's not just speed, it's footwork and range control. If he tries to rush GSP, he'll just get side-stepped and eat a punch or 2 for his troubles. He'll need to set it up and somehow corner GSP against the fence, and this is a complete bitch to do since GSP has excellent cage awareness and always circles out and back towards to the center as soon as he gets behind the black line in the octagon. GSP's TD defence is incredibly good, and his footwork and range control takes it to the next level by making it very hard for his opponents to get a good hold of him.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Maia vs Nate then I realized they already fought at 185...haha. I don't think Maia can beat GSP. Why...he's too damn fast and explosive. Maia won't catch em nor does he have the striking prowess to pose any threat. It would be an interesting fight though nonetheless. Kinda like Anderson vs Maia. I thought it was a decent fight. 

This was the SOLE REDEEMING FIGHT tonight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I like Maia vs. Rory/Condit winner. If he wins that one he gets a shot.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I wouldn't mind seeing Maia fight Marquardt again in the future. Their first fight, he came in looking to throw leg kicks which Mardquardt easily countered. If Maia had a better game plan, I think he'd win the rematch. Although, at the moment, I think he's higher up the ladder. He's a title contender right now in my opinion.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

When he can't take ppl down, he will just backpack them.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Nick_V03 said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Maia fight Marquardt again in the future. Their first fight, he came in looking to throw leg kicks which Mardquardt easily countered. If Maia had a better game plan, I think he'd win the rematch. Although, at the moment, I think he's higher up the ladder. He's a title contender right now in my opinion.


Yah I just wanted to see if Nate does fight GSP. Those situations (same fighters within the same camp) pose a unique challenge. Aside from training with one another what about friendship. How deep is their friendship. As evident with Condit at least GJ stepped away, but GSP spent his entire came at Tri-Star. 

Maia vs Rory/Condit or Tarec Saffedine. Winner gets the shot. I don't think Rory will be pushing for a title shot even if he wins against Condit.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Not a bad idea, I think those are all winnable fights for Maia. I think the only real bad match up for him at 170 is St. Pierre. I'd still like to see the fight though.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Damn Jon needs to work on his defensive wrestling....BJ, Silva and now Maia have all taken him down with relative ease.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I totally underestimated Maias ability to control Fitch in this fight.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Who would of thought Maia is better at being Jon Fitch than Fitch is....


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I did. This is all on paper. Maia is an Abu Dabi champion. He came into the 185 division beating Chael in his own game, JMAC, and a sleu of others with ease. At that time he had one single goal in mind. Take down and submit. After the Anderson fight I'm almost certain now that it messed with his mind. He saw how far advanced Anderson's striking was so he started training that which isn't a bad idea at all. Only problem was it cost him a few wins. 

Fast forward, what has he done in the 170lb division. Exactly what he did when he first came into the UFC. Grapple, clinch, takedown, and go for the submission. Props to Fitch to fending em off, but I thoroughly enjoyed it. He got a taste of his own medicine royally.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I thought Maia would win, but not so dominantly - i expected a lot of back and forth on the ground with Maia maybe snatching a sub or winning a very close decision.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

oh noes

didn't even know there was a UFC tonight and my boy Fitch lost!

from reading around it seems fitch won more respect in losing than he ever has in winning. people sure love an underdog.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I knew Maia would own Fitch on the ground, expected a submission. Props to Fitch for not being submitted, loved watching him get Fitch'd!!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Felt sooooo good to see someone do this to Fitch:










Touch GlovesSHOOOOOT!


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Would love to see Maia vs GSP. GSP can finally get a finish.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

I thoroughly enjoyed this fight. I hated that the fans in attendance booed throughout, but unfortunately, that's to be expected. 

I figured Maia had a real shot at winning this fight because I just didn't see one area- except maybe conditioning- where Fitch had a distinct edge. I also thought going in, that Maia's size and strength at this weight class was very underrated. I mean he ragdolled Stun Gun and Story, two powerful WWs with Judo and wrestling bases, respectively. However, I stayed away from this one.

I have to hand it to both guys though. Like Rogan said, Fitch's sub defense is truly world class. He proved that beyond a shadow of a doubt. And Maia, well he's just flat out scary at WW. I don't forsee too many guys lining up to fight him after last night. 

I also got a kick out of Fitch- late in the fight (3rd I believe?)- trying to sell to the ref that Maia was stalling and not doing anything, only to get called out on it by Joe saying how hypocritical that was of him. Haha too good.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

How great would it be if the guy Anderson humiliated the most ended up taking GSP's belt?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

osmium said:


> How great would it be if the guy Anderson humiliated the most ended up taking GSP's belt?


You mean the guy Anderson humiliated himself against the most?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Humiliception? He humiliated himself by humiliating someone else... My head hurts


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Budhisten said:


> Humiliception? He humiliated himself by humiliating someone else... My head hurts


Well, as weird as it sounds, that's how I see it. What he did had worse effects for him than for Maia.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Old school fan said:


> Well, as weird as it sounds, that's how I see it. What he did had worse effects for him than for Maia.


Especially considering Maia was pushing forward and throwing bombs the last round or two.

Silva lost a LOT of fans that day.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Especially considering Maia was pushing forward and throwing bombs the last round or two.
> 
> Silva lost a LOT of fans that day.


You can always tell who was never a fan of Silva. He's so good it makes you delusional:thumb03:.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Especially considering Maia was pushing forward and throwing bombs the last round or two.
> 
> Silva lost a LOT of fans that day.


Silva lost fans in the Leites and Cote fights too then got them all back with Griffin. 

Belfort and Sonnen made people forget about Maia too, fickle bunch.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> You can always tell who was never a fan of Silva. He's so good it makes you delusional:thumb03:.


Maia did start pushing forward and he clipped Anderson pretty good at one point.

And it isn't delusional. Silva made a fool a himself that night.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Silva was terrified of Maia, that's why he fought such a shit fight. Winning was more attractive than putting on a show. Maia represented the most dangerous guy he ever faced but nobody really cottoned on to that fact.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Especially considering Maia was pushing forward and throwing bombs the last round or two.
> 
> Silva lost a LOT of fans that day.


Well that is what happened if you live in a fantasy world like Joe Rogan, don't understand boxing, and can't follow striking exchanges. Windmilling weak arm punches that aren't even landing for the most part is clearly better than drilling your opponent in the face with measured powerful strikes thrown with proper technique. That is why Anderson got dropped while that happened oh wait it was Maia who was rolling over his ankle unconscious as a result of those exchanges. Clearly he was just taking a short victory nap content with the fact that he out struck Anderson Silva.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> You can always tell who was never a fan of Silva. He's so good it makes you delusional:thumb03:.


I actually am a fan of Silva. I won't try to excuse his display during that fight. Neither should any of his other fans.



osmium said:


> Well that is what happened if you live in a fantasy world like Joe Rogan, don't understand boxing, and can't follow striking exchanges. Windmilling weak arm punches that aren't even landing for the most part is clearly better than drilling your opponent in the face with measured powerful strikes thrown with proper technique. That is why Anderson got dropped while that happened oh wait it was Maia who was rolling over his ankle unconscious as a result of those exchanges. Clearly he was just taking a short victory nap content with the fact that he out struck Anderson Silva.



Silva was an embarrassment to himself and the sport that night. I'm amazed people even try to defend this. The fanboyism of people on here know no ends.

Was it your or kreed who thought Silva vs Griffin was about race? I can't remember.

I don't care how good you are. There is never an excuse for this...


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Maia's BJJ has gotten nastier since he's getting TD's--like he did in the Story fight. Fitch-Maia- One of the best offensive and defensive submission fights I've ever seen. What impressed me the most is how Fitch fought off continued sub attempts by one of the very best BJJ guys on the earth. Maia holding that constant body triangle through upright backmount, to the ground. That was awesome. Even though Fitch lost, I loved every second of this fight...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I actually am a fan of Silva. I won't try to excuse his display during that fight. Neither should any of his other fans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are disagreeing with me about how I interpreted a marketing campaign and societal reaction. I am pointing out with facts that you are flat out making shit up. So the breakdown of this exchange is that you create a false reality to support your desires and broken thoughts and that you don't understand the difference between opinion and fact because of this.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

osmium said:


> You are disagreeing with me about how I interpreted a marketing campaign and societal reaction. I am pointing out with facts that you are flat out making shit up. So the breakdown of this exchange is that you create a false reality to support your desires and broken thoughts and that you don't understand the difference between opinion and fact because of this.


LOL. The guy who thought Silva vs Griffin was about race is saying I live in a fantasy world. Good one bud :thumb03:

The rest of your post is a rant about God knows what.

I never said Silva was in trouble during that fight, or that he didn't win striking exchanges. Your simpleton mind construed that in itself. I said Silva embarrassed himself during that fight. Try to keep up... but I won't count on it.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> LOL. The guy who thought Silva vs Griffin was about race is saying I live in a fantasy world. Good one bud :thumb03:
> 
> The rest of your post is a rant about God knows what.
> 
> I never said Silva was in trouble during that fight, or that he didn't win striking exchanges. Your simpleton mind construed that in itself. I said Silva embarrassed himself during that fight. Try to keep up... but I won't count on it.





PheelGoodInc said:


> Especially considering Maia was pushing forward and throwing bombs the last round or two.


He wasn't attacking in the fourth and in the fifth he wasn't moving forward throwing bombs he was flailing arm punches while getting his face beat in. So you made shit up and misrepresented what one fighter did while leaving out what the other fighter did in an attempt to create a false reality that rewards your hatred for Silva.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Silva lost fans in the Leites and Cote fights too then got them all back with Griffin.
> 
> Belfort and Sonnen made people forget about Maia too, fickle bunch.


I don't understand how he loses fans for those fights? Cote he fought him...sorry he didn't finish him. But he felt him out and was winning the fight. Not his fault Cote's leg popped.

And what was he supposed to do against Leites? He even made a look as if he was going to throw a punch and Leites dropped to his back. 

The Maia fight was weird. But that is what they get for putting on a fight in 100 degree weather in the middle east. BJ Penn lost as an astounding favorite. Weird card.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't understand how he loses fans for those fights? Cote he fought him...sorry he didn't finish him. But he felt him out and was winning the fight. Not his fault Cote's leg popped.
> 
> And what was he supposed to do against Leites? He even made a look as if he was going to throw a punch and Leites dropped to his back.
> 
> The Maia fight was weird. But that is what they get for putting on a fight in 100 degree weather in the middle east. BJ Penn lost as an astounding favorite. Weird card.


The Maia fight is the main reason I dislike Anderson, I thought hiding behind the ref was just stupid, Anderson could have taken Maia out anytime he wanted and he acted like a prick about it.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Another note is how good Maia's conditioning was. A lot of people were worried about him getting tired in the later rounds, but he held up and dominated an elite 170 pounder for 3 rounds. That speaks volumes to me. Still happy that I was right about this fight. Maia is elite at 170!


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Haha I love it, take that Fitch see how it feels. Fitching Fitch is awsome, thx Maia.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

So anyways do people now believe me about Fitch not being some amazing elite fighter? He has now drawn with an over the hill lightweight, gotten his face knocked off, had a rough go of it with a guy who just got out of middle school, and been completely dominated by an actual elite grappler. Fitch was beating middling fighters and cans for the most part and with decisions. He is a very good fighter not a great one or the second best in his division.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't understand how he loses fans for those fights? Cote he fought him...sorry he didn't finish him. But he felt him out and was winning the fight. Not his fault Cote's leg popped.
> 
> And what was he supposed to do against Leites? He even made a look as if he was going to throw a punch and Leites dropped to his back.


Agreed on all accounts, but mma fans eh....


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> The Maia fight is the main reason I dislike Anderson, I thought hiding behind the ref was just stupid, Anderson could have taken Maia out anytime he wanted and he acted like a prick about it.


I thought it was disrespectful no doubt.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

osmium said:


> He wasn't attacking in the fourth and in the fifth he wasn't moving forward throwing bombs he was flailing arm punches while getting his face beat in. So you made shit up and misrepresented what one fighter did while leaving out what the other fighter did in an attempt to create a false reality that rewards your hatred for Silva.


Flailing arm punches with everything he had = bombs. Whether you agree with the technique or not, Maia was pushing forward thorwing while Silva was running. That my friend, is a fact.

I don't hate Silva. I actually like him.

Unlike you, I am unbiased to the point where I see things for what they are. Silva was an abomination during that fight. The fact you try to excuse it says everything anyone needs to know about you.

Anderson could have and should have finished the fight at anytime. The fact he decided to dance, run, and hide behind the ref showed an extreme lack of class only displayed by some of the lowest in the sport. Even the Diaz brother's wouldn't do something like that in a fight... and that says a lot.

He's extremely respectful 90% of the other times. I don't know what the hell he was thinking.


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank God he remembered what made him great. In this weight class he is a powerful wrestler on top of his sneaky trips and world class jujitsu.

I liked his relentless grappling from his early victories in the UFC, now it seems he's back on track with added power.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Damn Maia its a monster , he literally molests his opponents )


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

osmium said:


> So anyways do people now believe me about Fitch not being some amazing elite fighter? He has now drawn with an over the hill lightweight, gotten his face knocked off, had a rough go of it with a guy who just got out of middle school, and been completely dominated by an actual elite grappler. Fitch was beating middling fighters and cans for the most part and with decisions. He is a very good fighter not a great one or the second best in his division.


Fitch has been in the UFC since 2005. That's literally 3 eras of MMA ago IMO.


----------



## GoodfellaGr (Aug 16, 2011)

Maia would be a threat for GSP in my opinion.. He was the ground skills to defend and he didn't get KO'd by Anderson.. so let it be and we will see..


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Excellent, I enjoyed seeing Fitch get Fitched.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

"They said i could be anything I put my mind to - so I became a backpack"


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> So anyways do people now believe me about Fitch not being some amazing elite fighter? He has now drawn with an over the hill lightweight, gotten his face knocked off, had a rough go of it with a guy who just got out of middle school, and been completely dominated by an actual elite grappler. Fitch was beating middling fighters and cans for the most part and with decisions. He is a very good fighter not a great one or the second best in his division.


yeah I have said this a few times, the best he's beaten is a tie between thiago alves who missed weight and was dead on scale and erick silva a novice with bad grappling and an even worse gas tank who keeps his hands too low with no reason to, his win streaks are against cans and mid tiers


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

He still managed to beat eight straight in the UFC, not an easy feat no matter who you're fighting. And when you win eight straight you get a title-shot. He paid his dues before he fought GSP.

He then realized that his style did him no favors after the Hendricks fight and has tried to be exciting since, something Maia did not allow him to do (Which was a great piece of work and strategy by Maia)


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

Fitch seemed to have plenty of endurance, but no power/explosiveness, and he's looked that way for a while, IMO.

Loving Demian at WW. Bringing another look the the division, and another threat to the champ.

Now if we could just get guys like Rashad and Shogun to realise they're fighting in the wrong weight class...

.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

I loved Rogan pointing out Fitch being a hypocrite for complaining that he was getting grinded.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Felt sooooo good to see someone do this to Fitch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I saw this first shot, 5 seconds into the fight I was like "YES!" and new I could lay back and enjoy the fight without having to watch a 3 round sloppy boxing match.


----------

